# 8 Window Seaview Build Up



## fxshop

A few photos of the new 8 window seaview kit... Wow this is a must have for the Seaview builders and fans alike... Frank, Dave & Gary have knocked this one out of the park... I am woking on a few build ups for clients and will be showing some photos along the way. Thanks Moebius!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Looks great Randy!!:thumbsup:

Looking forward to see what you do here.


----------



## Paulbo

I anticipate some very cool lighting F/X. Looking forward to your updates Randy.


----------



## Seaview

I'm looking forwards to updates, Randy! And I'll be using your Seaview lighting kit from 4 years ago on this beauty, too! :dude:


----------



## fxshop

Seaview said:


> I'm looking forwards to updates, Randy! And I'll be using your Seaview lighting kit from 4 years ago on this beauty, too! :dude:


The 4 window kit will work perfect in the new model as well... Working on the build tonight, new photos coming! Randy


----------



## fxshop

A few new photos of the build...


----------



## macki

Question I have on the build lighting there is a difference between the TV to movie the movie version dose not show that nave lights in the sail were used like in the TV version and the Dead Lights are never shown lit up. what more could there be and keeping true with movie ? I have built both kits and lit both the TV version with Voodoo light set the newest one from scratch to give the move look i used 3 mm yellow in the bow a 5 mm bright in the bow searchlight 1 3 mm white over the conference table and 2 3 mm bright white on the tail fins


----------



## fxshop

I agree... no Nav lights on the sail, dead lights are off... My client has requested I do install working dead lights on the sail, with its own on /off switch... Should be a nice effect?


----------



## macki

that sounds cool what color are you thinking for the dead lights ?


----------



## FoxTrot

I LOVE these pictures, please keep them coming. The 8-window nose is a design of pure genius, and Moebius's reproduction a work of high art...


----------



## fxshop

macki said:


> that sounds cool what color are you thinking for the dead lights ?


I am thinking of going with a white diffused look...


----------



## Tim Nolan

Nice work Randy, per your usual...... Keep posting your progress, enjoying the photos. Tim


----------



## Seaview

I've decided on going with the "First Season" version, complete with not only the port and starboard sail lights, but drilling out the portholes for the four sail hatches as well. :dude:


----------



## macki

Looking foward to seeing how it looks was thinking of doing that or puting in a red light so as to be like on service at night it is easer for eyes to adjust to the night sky 
keep the photos coming


----------



## enterprise_fan

I like finally having the eight window Seaview. It will go nicely with the four window I already have. 
Not being a Navy man I don't know much about subs so I have a few questions;

I can understand the need for front and rear cameras on the sail but why are the four "windows" on the sail called "dead lights"? 
Why is there water tight doors just above the sail dive planes?
What are the four small rectangular bumps on either side of the sail for?

These questions are for detailing purposes.


----------



## kdaracal

Nice job! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Seaview said:


> I've decided on going with the "First Season" version, complete with not only the port and starboard sail lights, but drilling out the portholes for the four sail hatches as well. :dude:


Great minds think alike Sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop

A few new photos, this kit rocks! More to come... Randy


----------



## Paulbo

Seaview said:


> I've decided on going with the "First Season" version, complete with not only the port and starboard sail lights, but drilling out the portholes for the four sail hatches as well. :dude:


Depending on how AMS you and Mark want to be, you might want to consider eliminating the "diner booth" and replace it with flat walls as they did for season 1. (Of course it's at the deepest corner of the lounge and therefore not too visible ...)


----------



## Paulbo

The new photos are great, Randy! You did a super job eliminating the central seam between the windows.

Quick question - what is going into the big hole you cut in rear hull under the missile silos? I assume it will be access to the electronics with the silo plate removable? (Of course you probably mentioned this is a post and I missed it by just looking at the pretty pictures.)


----------



## fxshop

Paulbo said:


> The new photos are great, Randy! You did a super job eliminating the central seam between the windows.
> 
> Quick question - what is going into the big hole you cut in rear hull under the missile silos? I assume it will be access to the electronics with the silo plate removable? (Of course you probably mentioned this is a post and I missed it by just looking at the pretty pictures.)


 Hi Paul, You are right the big port cut in the missile bay is so you can fish the circuit board and wiring from front to back. The main nose seam still needs some work but its a good start... Love the new decals and PE you have designed for the kit, top notch as usual. Randy


----------



## macki

this is my build


----------



## Paulbo

Thanks Randy!

That's a nice buildup, Macki. It's wild how the lights from the Cadillac fins shows up on the wall.


----------



## Antimatter

macki said:


> this is my build


That was quick.


----------



## macki

thank you hear a shot of both of my Seaviews


----------



## fxshop

This kit keeps on getting better... Love this model... Randy


----------



## Seaview

Looking great, Randy, and as for loving this model, ME TOO!! I can't remember enjoying the 4-window build as much as I'm loving THIS one! :thumbsup:


----------



## macki

last minute addition to the lighting under the plume of water


----------



## Trekkriffic

macki said:


> last minute addition to the lighting under the plum of water


plum of water? Is that like a peach of dirt?


----------



## macki

Trekkriffic said:


> plum of water? Is that like a peach of dirt?


LOL old fat fingers do it again and nice to see spelling police out and about would have been better if said somthing about the photo


----------



## FoxTrot

Fxshop, beautiful build ups! - how about a 'night shot' with illuminated interior? Also, if I may ask, since you have both versions, do you reckon if the control room interior of the 4-window sub could be 'reasonably' shoe-horned into the upper deck of the 8-window sub? Cheers, Fox!


----------



## RSN

FoxTrot said:


> Fxshop, beautiful build ups! - how about a 'night shot' with illuminated interior? Also, if I may ask, since you have both versions, do you reckon if the control room interior of the 4-window sub could be 'reasonably' shoe-horned into the upper deck of the 8-window sub? Cheers, Fox!


Even if there was room enough, (Which there really isn't because I was going to put a hallway at the top of the spiral staircase on my Flying Sub version. Not enough head room!!!), you would need to cut up and move many of the wall sections. The large flashing computer wall is opposite of where it is in season 2-4 and many other controls are in different locations. If it fit it would't be impossible, it would just take a lot of work to get it right! :thumbsup:


----------



## oshkosh619

I've just started my buildup (sanding, cleaning up rough edges, prepping the PE parts for fitting, etc.) and have a question for those who have already built 4 and 8 window lighted Seaviews;

I purchased the JAI eight window lighting kit (looks pretty "plug and play" or someone inexperienced with lighting models) but was looking for input on how/where to locate switches, batteries, etc. and provide access to the electronics.

One idea I had was to make the entire missile deck part "wild" (i.e. movable) and stash batteries/switches/electronics in there, and use some method, like miniature magnets to hold the deck in place. Has anyone tried this succesfully or have a better solution? I don't want to "hardwire" the sub (i.e. 110 a/c w/adapter) as, yes, I'll admit it.... there will be times I may just want to pick this beauty up and "sail" her around the house in my hands.... there, I've said it.... hell, I gotta make up for all those years as a kid being deprived the opportunity to "play" with a large scale Seaview!!!

Seriously, I'd love to know how others have accomplished this and if my idea makes sense. Many thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## macki

Mike i opened up under missile deck to get at wires and batt and just snap deck back down and as for switch i ran wire down in to stand and put switch in bace at or near the top of it


----------



## oshkosh619

macki said:


> Mike i opened up under missile deck to get at wires and batt and just snap deck back down and as for switch i ran wire down in to stand and put switch in bace at or near the top of it


Thanks! Sounds like a good route to go!


----------



## starseeker

Even if there was room enough, (Which there really isn't because I was going to put a hallway at the top of the spiral staircase on my Flying Sub version. Not enough head room!!!)

-Unless there is something wrong with the wall proportions, there should be enough headroom. I put a hallway behind the upper hatch in mine, tho' the nose was all scratch-built. I was toying with the idea of putting the control room under the bridge on the top deck but decided to do another model instead.

One idea I had was to make the entire missile deck part "wild" (i.e. movable) and stash batteries/switches/electronics in there, and use some method, like miniature magnets to hold the deck in place. Has anyone tried this succesfully or have a better solution? I don't want to "hardwire" the sub (i.e. 110 a/c w/adapter) 

-I made the deck removable. It's held in place by magnets. The battery pack is under the bridge because I opened up the free floods along the side of the deck and once that's done you can see inside where the missile and hatch tubes should be. They're a great bit of detail that's surprisingly visible. Just three magnets hold the deck very tightly to the hull. The wiring to the sail has small push connectors so the deck can be completely separated. I also have an external power jack near the bottom of the hull beside the missile room, roughly where the power cable to the sealab was seen in the James Darren episode, when I don't go sailing... er, when I want to go the wall adapter option.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Very nice job on that scratch built observation lounge starseeker.


----------



## oshkosh619

starseeker said:


> I made the deck removable. It's held in place by magnets. The battery pack is under the bridge because I opened up the free floods along the side of the deck and once that's done you can see inside where the missile and hatch tubes should be. They're a great bit of detail that's surprisingly visible. Just three magnets hold the deck very tightly to the hull. The wiring to the sail has small push connectors so the deck can be completely separated. I also have an external power jack near the bottom of the hull beside the missile room, roughly where the power cable to the sealab was seen in the James Darren episode, when I don't go sailing... er, when I want to go the wall adapter option.


Starseeker, that's a great idea (I'm using Pauls PE set with raised limber holes so I'll open up the areas behind the limber hole parts)... making the whole top deck "wild" will make it possible to move the electronics/batteries forward so that I can detail the visible portions of the inner hull seen through the limber holes (like the missile and escape hatch tubes as you did). My skills are nowhere near as developed as yours, so in the interest of not possibly ruining my model, I'll probably not go as far as you did and make the entire upper casing removable, but only the horizontal deck portions themselves. Thanks for fodder for some great concepts for my build!


----------



## rja

enterprise_fan said:


> I like finally having the eight window Seaview. It will go nicely with the four window I already have.
> Not being a Navy man I don't know much about subs so I have a few questions;
> 
> I can understand the need for front and rear cameras on the sail but why are the four "windows" on the sail called "dead lights"?
> Why is there water tight doors just above the sail dive planes?
> What are the four small rectangular bumps on either side of the sail for?
> 
> These questions are for detailing purposes.


I hunted around a bit and the best I could find about "deadlights" is they are a light or skylight that does not open, that has a cover to block out light (whether to keep light in, or out.) I guess in the case of a submarine they are lights that can be covered to black out the boat.

I've always assume that the doors above the dive planes lead to the watertight tunnel that leads up through the sale to the hatch above. The sail is metal but not pressurized. Inside would be a pressurized tube with ladder. I'm not a sub person either, but as a kid I built one of the cutaway sub kits and I think it had such a structure. In the Seaview case it would presumably be a slight widening, something like an "escape trunk"

Don't know what the bumps are for.

On a side note, I question the naming of the flag pole on the aft end of the sail. I'm sure David Merriman will brutally correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that was an HF radio antenna on a sub.


----------



## Paulbo

rja said:


> ...On a side note, I question the naming of the flag pole on the aft end of the sail. I'm sure David Merriman will brutally correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that was an HF radio antenna on a sub...


It has had a flag flying off of it in some shots (can't remember where I saw that) and it is also used as a crane - there was a first season episode where they use it to offload a bomb that goes off right when it hits the water.


----------



## RSN

It is, without question, a flag pole. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

You can see it here in the Fox blurprint.


----------



## rja

Thanks for posting that, I yield. Now it looks like I'll have to sprue-stretch fabricate the radio antenna shown there.

While we're talking, where did the idea for the dozens of handrails by the missile tube come from? I'm going to chisel them off. I'm wondering if it's worth trying to fab some cleats in that scale.

[edit] ...I see, the handrails came from the closeups of the sail area in the movie. They extend at least to the middle of the sail. I suppose if this was a "real" sub they'd be necessary for divers to move along the deck.


----------



## rja

enterprise_fan said:


> Why is there water tight doors just above the sail dive planes?
> These questions are for detailing purposes.


Looking at the blueprint image and the location of the bridge on the sail, it occurs to me there's zero sense for that top door location. It interferes with the opening for the bridge. Even on the kit parts. It's just an Erwin Allen'ism.


----------



## Paulbo

rja said:


> ...where did the idea for the dozens of handrails by the missile tube come from? I'm going to chisel them off. I'm wondering if it's worth trying to fab some cleats in that scale.


They're only visible on the full sized set - presumably they are retracted to reduce drag and turbulence while submerged.

Because so many of them get damaged during shipping (all 3 of my Seaviews, both types, had grabhandles that had broken off during shipping) I included a full set of replacements on the photoetch set. There are also cleats the cleats seen on the full sized set.

P.S. I don't believe the whip antenna ever made it to the final buildup. Another difference in the plans is that the radar dish was installed upside down.


----------



## RSN

As Gary confirmed in another thread, the design of both Seaview kits incorporates parts of all the versions seen on screen, hense the handholds from the full-size mock-up. As for those handholds, mine were all fine on all the kits I got when they were delivered to my house so don't let that scare anyone from getting one. They should be fine!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

RSN said:


> As Gary confirmed in another thread, the design of both Seaview kits incorporates parts of all the versions seen on screen, hense the handholds from the full-size mock-up...


I was not disagreeing with that, just mentioning where they were used and where they weren't.


RSN said:


> ...As for those handholds, mine were all fine on all the kits I got when they were delivered to my house...


Excellent.


----------



## RSN

Paulbo said:


> I was not disagreeing with that, just mentioning where they were used and where they weren't.
> 
> Excellent.


Well...........OK, but I was replying to rja's question about the handholds being on the full-size set but not on the miniatures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

Roger that.


----------



## starseeker

rja said:


> While we're talking, where did the idea for the dozens of handrails by the missile tube come from?


The 17' miniature.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The handrails were on the 17'2" Miniature and on the full size set. as clearly seen in the pic that Starseeker posted.


----------



## solex227

Captain solo 

Just to clear things up 17 ft 2" is the 4 window second season sea view correct..


Solex227


----------



## rja

Since the location and quantity of the handholds don't match what was shown on the screen, I'm just going to chisel them off and leave them off. I'm not a fan of them.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

solex227 said:


> Captain solo
> 
> Just to clear things up 17 ft 2" is the 4 window second season sea view correct..
> 
> 
> Solex227


There was only one 17'2" Seaview.
There was only one 8' Seaview.

After the movie and the end of the first season, both boats were modified to the four window Seaview seen in the rest of the seasons, 2 through 4.

All of the surface and whenever you saw the Flying sub launch was done by the 17'2" Seaview..

The underwater shots are the 8' Seaview..


----------



## solex227

Thanks Cap 

I was under the impression that there was a only one 17 footer but the length changed at one point due to the added new nose for the 4 window. so when I saw "2 wasn't sure if if it was the 8 window later 4 window new nose.. thanks again for the clear up:thumbsup:

Solex227


----------



## Captain Han Solo

solex227 said:


> Thanks Cap
> 
> I was under the impression that there was a only one 17 footer but the length changed at one point due to the added new nose for the 4 window. so when I saw "2 wasn't sure if if it was the 8 window later 4 window new nose.. thanks again for the clear up:thumbsup:
> 
> Solex227


Glad to have helped!


----------



## fxshop

Started working my way through the interior over the weekend... Getting a little closer each step... More to come. Randy


----------



## Trekkriffic

Nice work. Too bad the heads on those figures are so out of scale. Have you considered filing them down to a more reasonable size? Or replacing them entirely with N scale heads?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

fxshop said:


> Started working my way through the interior over the weekend... Getting a little closer each step... More to come. Randy


That's looking real nice Randy.


----------



## fxshop

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice work. Too bad the heads on those figures are so out of scale. Have you considered filing them down to a more reasonable size? Or replacing them entirely with N scale heads?


 I am build 3 of these models for clients back to back, so I wount be spending time playing around with the figures, need to keep my mind on the bulk of the build ups...Randy


----------



## Seaview

Nice touches! Walter Pidgeon as Adm. Nelson, complete with a cigar, and Barbara Eden! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

fxshop said:


> I am build 3 of these models for clients back to back, so I wount be spending time playing around with the figures, need to keep my mind on the bulk of the build ups...Randy



Ahhhh I see. I understand then. It's different if your just working on one model for yourself.


----------



## fxshop

It has been many years since I have had time to build a personal project for my self... Those where the good old days! Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## user1127

Paulbo said:


> They're only visible on the full sized set - presumably they are retracted to reduce drag and turbulence while submerged.
> 
> Because so many of them get damaged during shipping (all 3 of my Seaviews, both types, had grabhandles that had broken off during shipping)...


 Try surrounding the entire model with cotton balls prior to using layers of small bubble-wrap, then surround it with larger bubble-wrap.


----------



## Paulbo

user1127 said:


> Try surrounding the entire model with cotton balls prior to using layers of small bubble-wrap, then surround it with larger bubble-wrap.


These were the original boxed models as purchased at the store.


----------



## Tim Nolan

This is coming along nicely Randy. I'm on the fence as to wether to buy one of not. I'll see what yours looks like at the end and make up my mind!! Ha ha!! These are such wonderful kits anyway, but I think you could just drive yourself nuts on all of the little detail stuff to the point of never finishing it. It will look fantastic sitting there on the shelf straight from the box! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## fxshop

Tim Nolan said:


> This is coming along nicely Randy. I'm on the fence as to wether to buy one of not. I'll see what yours looks like at the end and make up my mind!! Ha ha!! These are such wonderful kits anyway, but I think you could just drive yourself nuts on all of the little detail stuff to the point of never finishing it. It will look fantastic sitting there on the shelf straight from the box! Keep us posted on your progress.


 Thanks Tim, The model kits have been wonderful to build, like usual Moebius has made another amazing kit!!! Parts fit like a glove!!! It s a must have for a true builder like your self... I dont know it seams to be more like the Seaview I rember in six grade, wow what an old fart I am!!! Randy 

PS: Working on the main body seams today, post some photos later...


----------



## fxshop

Started working the main body... Still very ruff...More photos coming...


----------



## fxshop

Started working the nose light & lower wing search light bay... Almost got the body lines filled in one pass, need to sand and fill a little more but close...More photos coming... "Boy is this model great" Randy


----------



## user1127

*8-window Seaview*

PM sent!


----------



## fxshop

user1127 said:


> PM sent!


 Never got it???


----------



## user1127

fxshop said:


> Never got it???


Ah! too little sleep :freak: There it goes...


----------



## fxshop

user1127 said:


> Ah! too little sleep :freak: There it goes...


 Responce sent, no more tire kicking , OK... Randy


----------



## fxshop

Body seams almost done, she's starting to take shape... Droping back to the sail and interior fit work next... More coming. Randy


----------



## Seaview

Nothing works better than Bondo for sealing that hull seam!!!! :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

seaview said:


> nothing works better than bondo for sealing that hull seam!!!! :wave:


 
*Indeed!*


----------



## HabuHunter32

I used Aves. I'm out of Bondo Lol!


----------



## fxshop

HabuHunter32 said:


> I used Aves. I'm out of Bondo Lol!


 I use Aves as well, they make great products...


----------



## kdaracal

Looking good, Randy! can't wait to see more...


----------



## BigGuido

Well, I went ahead and bought the 8-Window kit this past weekend and popped it open today to snip parts and sand-off sprue tabs and bits of flash. All told, this is a great kit and I can't wait to finally build it and the 4-Window version I have had on my to-do list since 2007! Which lighting kit is the best one for a beginner (lighting-wise) like me?


----------



## oshkosh619

BigGuido said:


> Well, I went ahead and bought the 8-Window kit this past weekend and popped it open today to snip parts and sand-off sprue tabs and bits of flash. All told, this is a great kit and I can't wait to finally build it and the 4-Window version I have had on my to-do list since 2007! Which lighting kit is the best one for a beginner (lighting-wise) like me?


Like you, I'm a "neophyte" when it comes to lighting models. I chose _Just An Illusion's_ (JAI) 8-window Seaview lighting kit. Very complete and simple for beginners like us, and Gil is fantastic to deal with.


----------



## jaws62666

oshkosh619 said:


> Like you, I'm a "neophyte" when it comes to lighting models. I chose _Just An Illusion's_ (JAI) 8-window Seaview lighting kit. Very complete and simple for beginners like us, and Gil is fantastic to deal with.


I ordered it as well. Have you received it yet? is it all plug and play, or any soldering required


----------



## Seaview

I'm using the VooDooFX lighting kit from the first Moebius Seaview. Because I'm a kit builder, but a total klutz when it comes to soldering wires, I had a good friend of mine connect all the wiring and now all I need to do is install it into the ship while building it. :thumbsup:
Thank you, Athan Tok!


----------



## Tim Nolan

oshkosh619 said:


> Like you, I'm a "neophyte" when it comes to lighting models. I chose _Just An Illusion's_ (JAI) 8-window Seaview lighting kit. Very complete and simple for beginners like us, and Gil is fantastic to deal with.


Geez, guys, Randy IS VoodooFx, maker of some of the best lighting kits on the market, and you guys are bragging about his competitions lighting kits?!! LOL. I'm not trying to stir up any crap at all, Randy is a good friend of mine and my mentor, but it seems a bit of a slap in the face on this thread of his buildup!! I buy some of Gil's stuff too, so I'm not ragging on him either. Don't start a pissing match, I'm just making an observation on behalf of a good friend. Randy's Seaview lighting kit was the FIRST time I did lighting on the original version. Any questions I did have, he promptly answered, and I sailed right thru the installation! Believe me, if I can do it, anybody can!!!!


----------



## fxshop

Tim... Thank you for your support, you are a super star in my book! Worked on the sail last night and going hard at it today... Try to post some new photos tonight...


----------



## oshkosh619

Tim Nolan said:


> Geez, guys, Randy_ IS_ *VoodooFx*, maker of some of the best lighting kits on the market, you guys are bragging about his competitions lighting kits?!! LOL. I'm not trying to stir up any crap at all, Randy is a good friend of mine and my mentor, but it seems a bit of a slap in the face on this thread of his buildup!! I buy some of Gil's stuff too, so I'm not ragging on him either. Don't start a pissing match, I'm just making an observation on behalf of a good friend. Randy's Seaview lighting kit was the FIRST time I did lighting on the original version. Any questions I did have, he promptly answered, and I sailed right thru the installation! Believe me, if I can do it, anybody can!!!!


With all due respect and absolutely no offense intended Tim, first, I'm well aware that Randy _IS_ _VoodooFX_, but by using phrases like _"you guys are bragging about his competitors lighting kits" _and _"it seems a bit of a slap in the face", _you _are_, albiet inadvertently (I noted the LOL), kinda stirring things up .

I wasn't really "bragging" about anything... I made honest, simple observations about a product in response to a honest question by another member after I looked at the available products and gauged how competent _I'd_ be at using either one. The crux of the matter was that the "competitions" kit seemed easy for _me_ as I don't have alot of soldering experience or kit electronics savvy. However, perhaps I should not posted and sent jaws62666 a PM so as not to create a possible "tempest in a teapot" and offend anyone.

This begs the question though; are we supposed to "censor" our answers because the product we choose was not the product sold by the starter of the the thread? Should this be considered a "breach of etiquette"? If so, then I'm deservedly and rightfully chastised.

I give Randy some credit here..... he's obviously got big shoulders and comfortable in the fact that he makes *quality* products (from what I've heard here) and probably not threatened because someone mentioned they did not chose his particular kit in the thread. My comments were not condeming his products. However, Randy, if I offended you in any way, I _do _apologize... not my intent at all, as outlined above.

Tim, I do admire your support of Randy and do understand you seeming to feel a need to rush to his defense, you are truly a good friend.

And jaws62666, to answer your other question I'll PM you.

'nuff said.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Your right brother, Randy let's it roll right off. As I said, not stirring the proverbial "poo", just my observation and he is truly a good friend and my mentor for the last several years, so yeh, I felt the need to spew mildly. 

Again I will say, as intimidating as that little plastic bag of boards, wires, resistors and LED's looks, it's a piece of cake!!! Get yourself a good fine tipped soldering iron and some good solder, read the handy dandy instructions, and you will be a master at it in no time. I think the very important part of all of it is, once you cross that learning curve, not only will you be able to do any of these light kits, but enhance them and do your own as well to suit your needs!! Randy not only sells the kits, he offers the blank boards, wiring, battery boxes, switches and all seperate, so you can create your won applications. Great stuff, great service, great guy. (Gosh I'm such a fan-boy.....not really....) 

We are all lucky to be living in such good times for model builders! We have so many killer after-market parts available to us, from lighting, to photoetch, masking sets, resin figures and parts, a plethora of decals....Whew! All add up to some great build for us due to the hard work of these few guys, most of whom are on this board regularly! :thumbsup:


----------



## oshkosh619

Tim Nolan said:


> Your right brother, Randy let's it roll right off. As I said, not stirring the proverbial "poo", just my observation and he is truly a good friend and my mentor for the last several years, so yeh, I felt the need to spew mildly.
> 
> Again I will say, as intimidating as that little plastic bag of boards, wires, resistors and LED's looks, it's a piece of cake!!! Get yourself a good fine tipped soldering iron and some good solder, read the handy dandy instructions, and you will be a master at it in no time. I think the very important part of all of it is, once you cross that learning curve, not only will you be able to do any of these light kits, but enhance them and do your own as well to suit your needs!! Randy not only sells the kits, he offers the blank boards, wiring, battery boxes, switches and all seperate, so you can create your won applications. Great stuff, great service, great guy. (Gosh I'm such a fan-boy.....not really....)
> 
> We are all lucky to be living in such good times for model builders! We have so many killer after-market parts available to us, from lighting, to photoetch, masking sets, resin figures and parts, a plethora of decals....Whew! All add up to some great build for us due to the hard work of these few guys, most of whom are on this board regularly! :thumbsup:


Thanks for being a good sport Tim. You are lucky to have a good friend like Randy whose experience and expertise will help you "learn the ropes", and he's lucky to have an uber-supportive friend like you! 

Just so's ya know... once I cut my teeth on the 8-window Seview, I _AM_ planning on getting Randy's kit for the 4-window Seaview as I have heard nothing but _very good_ things about it, and I'll have gained some confidence-building experience with electronics and lighting with the 8-window buildup - and it's only fair I patronize his business too! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregsb

Randy..do you have a different lighting kit for the 4 and 8 window versions?


----------



## fxshop

Got some more work done yesterday... Sail is almost finished... Started to fit the interior... Hope to work on the lighting next week... More photos coming soon... Randy


----------



## fxshop

gregsb said:


> Randy..do you have a different lighting kit for the 4 and 8 window versions?


 I will have a 8 window electronics kit soon after these build ups are completed...Randy


----------



## Seaview

:wave: Thanks for the advice on the bow spotlight placement, Randy; it's PERFECT! :thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop

Seaview said:


> :wave: Thanks for the advice on the bow spotlight placement, Randy; it's PERFECT! :thumbsup:


Glad I could help... Please post some photos when your finished... Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

fxshop said:


> Got some more work done yesterday... Sail is almost finished... Started to fit the interior... Hope to work on the lighting next week... More photos coming soon... Randy


Super nice and clean! Great job, sir!


----------



## Hunch

Its looking really sharp Randy, love the seamless seams. I too am a bondo lover! Great stuff and a lot cheaper than the "model kit" brands!:thumbsup:
Should be a real beauty when its finished.


----------



## fxshop

Sorry its been awile...I am back to work on the Seaview build ups and should have some photos posted tonight... Randy


----------



## fxshop

Here are some new photos, working the sail fit up and got the tail fin leds mounted & tested... Love this model! More coming soon... Randy


----------



## Captain Han Solo

That's looking real good Randy! Can't wait for you to light her up!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

So is one of the aftermarket folks going to make the tracking pattern decal for the Polaris A-1 missile?


----------



## Nova Mike

Beautiful build thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop

Hi Mike, Thanks for the kind words, sorry I have'nt posted any updates I have been out of town... Back at it again, more up dates soon... Randy


----------



## fxshop

Painted the white on the bottom yesterday... Working on the build today as well... Should post some more photos late tonight... Randy


----------



## kdaracal

Nice!


----------



## fxshop

Worked on her of the weekend, more photos coming... Randy


----------



## kdaracal

Lighting awesome. But what else to expect from the VooDoo that you do!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

kdaracal said:


> Lighting awesome. But what else to expect from the VooDoo that you do!


Yes indeed!


----------



## Chrisisall

We need more pix...:thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop

Thanks Guys! Worked on the limber holes today... More coming soon...Randy


----------



## Trekkriffic

fxshop said:


> Thanks Guys! Worked on the limber holes today... More coming soon...Randy


Hey nice work. How'd you get the the corners so clean and square?


----------



## fxshop

Allot of tape and time... Randy 

PS: Paragrafix makes a photoetch kit as well, here is a link...

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=Photoetch&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX160


----------



## kdaracal

Museum grade work.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Excellent, simply excellent!


----------



## fxshop

Got most of the interior ready to go, did some pre wiring and test fitting today... Hope to do most of the bulk of the electronics this week... Randy


----------



## Chrisisall

Looking good...


----------



## Paulbo

Sweetness!


----------



## Seaview

Nice job on the railing of the upper observation deck, Randy; that was the only part of this build I had difficulties with, due to shaky fingers.


----------



## kdaracal

That thing was built to light.


----------



## fxshop

Sorry I havent up dated this thread, finished the Seaview last Sunday but have been out of town working on movie project. I hope to shoot the seaview this weekend and will post some more photos soon... Here are a couple test photos I took well running out the door... More coming... Randy


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Beautiful work Randy.


----------



## fxshop

8 window seaview finished... Here are a few photos... Randy


----------



## armymedic80

Incredible work, Randy. With the movie version Seaview, there is no seam at all on the front end there where the eight windows are. Again, very nicely done.


----------



## fxshop

This project has been a blast! Moebius models my hats off too you... Great job on desiging such a wonderful model kit, a must for all! Thanks guys! On too the next one... Randy. 

PS Here a few more photos...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Excellent!


----------



## SteveR

I think the point of lighting is to show life inside the vessel, and you've done it quite nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch

OOhhh! Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Nicely done! Those red naugahyde chairs look awfully comfy. Did you include a standing ash tray for Admiral Nelson's cigars?


----------



## Chrisisall

Most awesome, and of course, flawlessly lit.


----------



## fxshop

Thanks for all your support! Now back to the Munster House! Randy


----------

